# DS #1834: Final Fantasy IV (Japan)



## JPH (Dec 18, 2007)

^^ndsrelease-2645^^


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Dec 18, 2007)

w00t! Does it work in English, on PAL, with added vibrational features, and a tattoo of Minky the cat?


----------



## HeatMan Advance (Dec 18, 2007)

Nice Box Art.


----------



## Gaisuto (Dec 18, 2007)

Now the long wait for the English version...man. I'm looking forward to this so much.


----------



## JPH (Dec 18, 2007)

New fan translation, perhaps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And Heatman - I think the boxart seems rather bad. Actually it looks awful, IMO. 

This is a port of the SNES game, in case folks didn't know


----------



## Xcist (Dec 18, 2007)

looks like there's a giant onion at the top.. mm mm mmmmm


----------



## DjoeN (Dec 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Xcist @ Dec 18 2007 said:


> looks like there's a giant onion at the top.. mm mm mmmmm



More like an apple that was cut and placed back togheter


----------



## superkrm (Dec 18, 2007)

QUOTE(JPH @ Dec 18 2007 said:


> New fan translation, perhaps
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this is no mere port

it is a remake


----------



## Cermage (Dec 18, 2007)

WOOOO FF4, i only wish i could read japanese =\


----------



## Sleek (Dec 18, 2007)

same here


----------



## DjoeN (Dec 18, 2007)

Play, and just push buttons 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




One of them will always be the right button/choice


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 18, 2007)

oooh cool, this game looks like it will have the most impressive production values for a DS game ever.


----------



## Lumstar (Dec 18, 2007)

Hm... I think I'll pass. Don't know Japanese, and I'm already quite a bit into the PS1 version now. Leveling up for that Magnetic Cave or something where you're not supposed to equip certain weapons.


----------



## yonex204 (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm getting a blank white screen on my R4 1.13, anyone else having this problem?


----------



## ROMz (Dec 18, 2007)

QUOTE(yonex204 @ Dec 18 2007 said:


> I'm getting a blank white screen on my R4 1.13, anyone else having this problem?




same on latest m3 simply software


----------



## r3l4x (Dec 18, 2007)

me too, i have allready tried the arm 7 fix but that doesn't help, let's hope the r4 team bring out some new firmware soon.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Dec 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Dec 18 2007 said:


> Now the long wait for the English version...man. I'm looking forward to this so much.



Yeah, I know the feeling. Honestly I could never get into the original. Maybe it was the poor graphics (in comparison to what I was used to, not in general) or maybe it was the insane level of difficulty; but I'm really looking forward to this remake.


----------



## coollala (Dec 18, 2007)

Use v1.08 or 1.09 instead.


----------



## yonex204 (Dec 18, 2007)

QUOTE(coollala @ Dec 18 2007 said:


> Use v1.08 or 1.09 instead.



Wow, your awesome =) it works!


----------



## Liad (Dec 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Xcist @ Dec 18 2007 said:


> looks like there's a giant onion at the top.. mm mm mmmmm


Thats the ...

lunar whale(the airship that can take you to the moon)


----------



## Sir VG (Dec 18, 2007)

First, confirming that it works on the M3 Perfect, FM35, Loader 35e, didn't need an Arm7 fix.  (Oh, 1x DMA, Force R/W, and Software Reset.)

Second, I'm loving the voice acting, especially Kain and Rosa.  I've only played for about 10 minutes, but I'm so loving this.  I'm experiencing the greatness of this game all over again. ^^


----------



## Cyan (Dec 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Liad @ Dec 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Xcist @ Dec 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > looks like there's a giant onion at the top.. mm mm mmmmm
> ...



Please don't spoil, there are people who did never play FF4 yet.
Thank you.

(I'm part of them, never played it)


----------



## xcalibur (Dec 18, 2007)

QUOTE(JPH @ Dec 18 2007 said:


> New fan translation, perhaps
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True.. They should've kept the minimalistic style of the other FF's..
I hope they don't take too long with the english version, the game looks brilliant.


----------



## Demi (Dec 18, 2007)

Tried 1.08 and 1.09 M3 DS Simply, refuses to load, white screen


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 18, 2007)

Seems to work on Supercard SD. Usual settings. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Shouldn't have sold it should you?)


----------



## Jaejae (Dec 18, 2007)

Oh my, an English translation _must_ be in the works.
If not, I might just have to become an hero.


----------



## Torte (Dec 18, 2007)

Sweet.  Now to twiddle my thumbs until mid-2008.
I heard that loading times are slower than FF3...


----------



## jimmy_logic (Dec 18, 2007)

There will be a patch soon... anything this big gets a quick smart patch.


----------



## CockroachMan (Dec 18, 2007)

Good to know it's not working on R4.. that way I won't be tempted to download it XP


----------



## kieran (Dec 18, 2007)

Works fine on m3 Perfect SD - No trim 1xdma force r/w.


Anyone noticing slowdown in battles. Seems more like frame skipping.. Wondering if it is the cart or the game...


----------



## Raviral (Dec 18, 2007)

lol, I'm going to buy this game in 2 days.


----------



## kieran (Dec 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Raviral @ Dec 18 2007 said:


> lol, I'm going to buy this game in 2 days.



Thanks for telling us this on a rom release thread.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Dec 18, 2007)

Has anyone unpacked the ROM to see if the English text is present? 

Either way, I don't think I can hold out for the English version. I'll play that one too, but I...must...have...now...!!


----------



## xcalibur (Dec 18, 2007)

QUOTE(irpacynot @ Dec 18 2007 said:


> Has anyone unpacked the ROM to see if the English text is present?
> 
> Either way, I don't think I can hold out for the English version. I'll play that one too, but I...must...have...now...!!Â



LOL, just because DQ has english text doesn't mean every J game after that has it...


----------



## ludosan (Dec 18, 2007)

doesn't work on my SC/SD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



if someone can do it,what are the settings please?


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Dec 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Demi @ Dec 18 2007 said:


> Tried 1.08 and 1.09 M3 DS Simply, refuses to load, white screen


That's because the M3 Simply and R4 version numbers differ. For example, R4 1.08 = M3 Simply 1.04 and so on.

I think it won't take long before R4 v1.14 and M3 Simply v1.10 are released, as this is such a mayor game.


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 18, 2007)

QUOTE(yonex204 @ Dec 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(coollala @ Dec 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Use v1.08 or 1.09 instead.
> ...







where can I find older versions?

edit-
ohwait GBAtemp's download page


----------



## ProdigySim (Dec 18, 2007)

I've gotta get my M3 back from my friend. This is going to be awesome.


----------



## GameDragon (Dec 18, 2007)

Wow this release kinda surprised me. I wasn't expecting this until the weekends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ah well, cheers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 FFIV is one of my favorite in the series.


----------



## Demi (Dec 18, 2007)

QUOTE(maikelsteneker @ Dec 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Demi @ Dec 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Tried 1.08 and 1.09 M3 DS Simply, refuses to load, white screen
> ...



Hey thanks bro, 1.04 works


----------



## Sir VG (Dec 18, 2007)

QUOTE(irpacynot @ Dec 18 2007 said:


> Has anyone unpacked the ROM to see if the English text is present?
> 
> Either way, I don't think I can hold out for the English version. I'll play that one too, but I...must...have...now...!!Â



Well, there are English characters (as you can rename your characters to English names)...

Honestly, you don't need to know Japanese to play this, as long as you have a basic understanding of FF IV from other versions...


----------



## sidneyyoung (Dec 18, 2007)

Soon we can have a new r4/m3s update fro every game...cool

pile of turd


----------



## pasc (Dec 18, 2007)

wow ! the emotions look SWEET ! works with 1.05 (I was about to give up testing when it worked !)

And I never thought a Turnbased Game could be fun but that filling up gauge makes it fun !


----------



## Rayder (Dec 18, 2007)

Personally, I'll just wait for the English version.  Besides, I'm not willing to back off the firmware version in my R4 just for one game that I won't understand because it's in Japanese anyway.  It does look nice though.

I never bothered to finish FF3......HATED that job system stuff.


----------



## Shanshobo (Dec 18, 2007)

Is the US or EUR realese date know yet???


----------



## illuminarok (Dec 18, 2007)

deleted


----------



## beautifulbeast (Dec 18, 2007)

When the USA version is released, it would be cool if some hacker found a way to de-sub the game keeping English subtitles like you were watching a fansub. I'm sure Squeenix-USA will make a great work, but the Japanese voice acting sounds just too good.


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 18, 2007)

what do you guys think is up with the battles?
Looks like it drops to around 20fps, I hope that's just an issue with my sd card, because that could put me off buying the game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit-


QUOTE(beautifulbeast @ Dec 19 2007 said:


> When the USA version is released, it would be cool if some hacker found a way to de-sub the game keeping English subtitles like you were watching a fansub. I'm sure Squeenix-USA will make a great work, but the Japanese voice acting sounds just too good.


it's square enix, not konami, so the english voices shouldn't be too horrible, probably just out of sync with the mouths


----------



## beautifulbeast (Dec 18, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Dec 18 2007 said:


> what do you guys think is up with the battles?
> Looks like it drops to around 20fps, I hope that's just an issue with my sd card, because that could put me off buying the game
> 
> 
> ...



I know, it's just that male Japanese voice actors always sound so... epic. All the time.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Dec 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Sir VG @ Dec 18 2007 said:


> Honestly, you don't need to know Japanese to play this, as long as you have a basic understanding of FF IV from other versions...


I was thinking the same thing...this is one of the few games I probably still know by heart....well except they added some new missions so in those instances I'd be screwed....good thing I have like a bucket of other games to still play....so I guess I wait for the English version myself


----------



## beautifulbeast (Dec 18, 2007)

Anyone knows if the game has some kind of Wi-Fi feature?


----------



## coollala (Dec 18, 2007)

QUOTE(beautifulbeast @ Dec 18 2007 said:


> Anyone knows if the game has some kind of Wi-Fi feature?


Yes, according to the boxart.


----------



## pasc (Dec 18, 2007)

So what about the frame rate dropping in battles now ?


----------



## kudaku (Dec 18, 2007)

game is awesome


----------



## Jay Boy (Dec 18, 2007)

^ irony at its best.


----------



## .:Niki:. (Dec 18, 2007)

Fantastic game, it's my most wanted


----------



## superkrm (Dec 18, 2007)

QUOTE(illuminarok @ Dec 18 2007 said:


> It's times like these that I'm glad that I learned JapaneseÂ



I'm so jealous.  Why did I not pay attention in JAP 101? I could be enjoying this too.

The game looks awesome. The wait is on for a final fantasy 6 remake.

It is the best final fantasy. IMHO.


----------



## Shinji (Dec 18, 2007)

So, uh...anybody heard of this 3rd rate no-name game before??? 
*ducks*

Cecil's last name is Harvey?!  Cain is Highwind?!?!?!?  WTF?

_Oh, Harvey, Harvey
Harvey the Wonder Hamster
He doesn't bite and he doesn't squeal
He just runs around on his hamster wheel
Harvey, Harvey
Harvey the Wonder Hamster
Hey, Harvey!_

But seriously, why do they make the box art have so many spoilers?

even just this image would have been cool for a box art...no spoilers
http://image.com.com/gamespot/images/2007/...0_screen003.jpg


----------



## Szyslak (Dec 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Shinji @ Dec 18 2007 said:


> even just this image would have been cool for a box art...no spoilers
> http://image.com.com/gamespot/images/2007/...0_screen003.jpg


Much sleep would be lost by the younglings.

I think I'm going to try to plod through this version.  I won't be able to wait until the English release.


----------



## illuminarok (Dec 18, 2007)

account deleted


----------



## DBlaze (Dec 18, 2007)

I can hardly believe that it actually works on ds-x without any kind of fix 
Thats like the first time in months.

And it really does work


----------



## Seicomart (Dec 18, 2007)

Loved this on the snes, has a seriously long ending too...

If they did this with English text and Japanese speech I'd probably play through it again, even though I don't play games with random bloody battles anymore....


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 18, 2007)

you spoony bard !


----------



## MrBubbles (Dec 18, 2007)

I wonder why it only works on the 1.09 for the R4. =/

Anyway, is there a way to contact the R4 team so they're aware of the problem?


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 18, 2007)

If some of you want to invest some time doing a fanmade translation, I can give a hand. I will not invest my free time on it, but at least I can help with the obvious parts.
I've started a topic here http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=69184 to discuss about it.
I've reversed the main archives in the game, the code is in the aforementioned topic. With this all the files are splitted in tiny chunks, so it would be easier to find where the script is located.


----------



## Scorpin200 (Dec 18, 2007)

QUOTE(superkrm @ Dec 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(JPH @ Dec 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > New fan translation, perhaps
> ...



i think he the only one who does know that


----------



## Jax (Dec 18, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Dec 18 2007 said:


> you spoony bard !



That better be on the new translation!

That line is so famous it even appeared on the last Phoenix Wright.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 18, 2007)

it was in the gba remakes so it will be in these too


----------



## Jac834 (Dec 18, 2007)

So wait, does this remake have the story and such that they couldn't fit in the original?  (Don't recall where, but I think I've heard that it was going to...)


----------



## Jax (Dec 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Jac834 @ Dec 18 2007 said:


> So wait, does this remake have the story and such that they couldn't fit in the original?Â (Don't recall where, but I think I've heard that it was going to...)



It has a few extra scenes that were kept out of the original game.


----------



## Seven (Dec 18, 2007)

Actually, I do like the box art. I prefer Yoshitaka Amano's designs compared to Nomura's belt and zipper androgynous male designs.


----------



## Psyfira (Dec 18, 2007)

That is a pretty, pretty box. It had me mesmerised for like half a minute before I realised what it was 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Despite that I'm sticking with the GBA version, ports are all well and good but playing exactly the same game on 2 systems doesn't really appeal to me much. It's a shame because this is probably a very good remake, but hey can't play 'em all.


----------



## Sir VG (Dec 18, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Dec 18 2007 said:


> it was in the gba remakes so it will be in these too



Indeed.  I heard that SE would have removed it if it wasn't for the fact that fans demanded that it stay in.


----------



## Bentso (Dec 18, 2007)

I just played the gba-version through last spring. Don't know if I have the interest to play this remake.


----------



## Joey Ravn (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm playing the GBA version right now, just started with it. This remake won't be released for the Western audiencies for a long, long time... so the GBA version will have to do the trick.

Anyway, from what I read and hear, this looks 100.000.000.000 times better than FFIII. I'm looking forward to get it... in English, of course


----------



## Seven (Dec 18, 2007)

QUOTE(xcalibur @ Dec 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(JPH @ Dec 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > New fan translation, perhaps
> ...


Compare these: http://www.gamefaqs.com/portable/ds/image/924897.html

Notice that the US Box art is different and more minimalistic than the international releases, so it'll probably be the same for the FFIV art as well.


----------



## hanman (Dec 18, 2007)

i couldn't get it to work in no$gba 2.6, if anyone is interested.

EDIT:  of course, it would help if i set the save type


----------



## Jax (Dec 18, 2007)

QUOTE(hanman @ Dec 18 2007 said:


> i couldn't get it to work in no$gba 2.6, if anyone is interested.



It works for me, with some slowdowns.


----------



## GreenBanana (Dec 18, 2007)

I can get the game to run in NO$GBA Version 2.4a, although it generates an error message (in a non-English language, therefore unreadable by English-only readers).  

However, if I go into "Options > Emulation Setup" and change the "NDS Cartridge Backup Media" setting to "EEPROM 8KBytes", "EEPROM 64KBytes", or "FRAM 32KBytes", then the game is actually playable (or rather, as playable as No$gba can barely manage any game).

It *DOES* *NOT* work in M3 DS Simply.  It literally has shown a better chance of working in my Max Media Dock, which is a big "OUCH".

And for the love of God, stop telling us how much you think the game sucks, or gtfo please sirs.


----------



## CockroachMan (Dec 18, 2007)

The thing with Final Fantasy 3 is that.. the original game was not very good.. it's not the remake's fault.. I got really disappointed with the job system, was expecting it to be like the one in FF5 :/

I'm expecting a lot from this one, ff4 is one of the best games in the series.. hope they remake FF5 as well.. it's my favorite one..


----------



## CrimsoniteX (Dec 18, 2007)

Wow this game is amazing...
Loving every minute of it so far


----------



## Rictrunks (Dec 18, 2007)

It works with M3 DS Simply Version 1.04.
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=4


----------



## Joey Ravn (Dec 18, 2007)

QUOTE(GreenBanana @ Dec 18 2007 said:


> I can get the game to run in NO$GBA Version 2.4a, although it generates an error message (in a non-English language, therefore unreadable by English-only readers).Â
> 
> However, if I go into "Options > Emulation Setup" and change the "NDS Cartridge Backup Media" setting to "EEPROM 8KBytes", "EEPROM 64KBytes", or "FRAM 32KBytes", then the game is actually playable (or rather, as playable as No$gba can barely manage any game).
> 
> ...



Did you know that you can use the R4 firmware on the M3 Simply, with just a little tweaking? Therefore, if it works on the latest R4 firmware, it will work with it in the M3 Simply. Instead of mini-modding, try to get your facts right next time.


----------



## GreenBanana (Dec 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Joey Ravn @ Dec 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(GreenBanana @ Dec 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I can get the game to run in NO$GBA Version 2.4a, although it generates an error message (in a non-English language, therefore unreadable by English-only readers).Â
> ...



No.


----------



## Sir VG (Dec 18, 2007)

Uh, obviously you're not aware of the fact that the R4 and the M3 Simply (heck, even the M3 Perfect) are made by the same company.  The only difference is like, a label and one solder joint.


----------



## GreenBanana (Dec 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Sir VG @ Dec 18 2007 said:


> Uh, obviously you're not aware of the fact that the R4 and the M3 Simply (heck, even the M3 Perfect) are made by the same company.Â The only difference is like, a label and one solder joint.


----------



## go185 (Dec 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Jaejae @ Dec 18 2007 said:


> Oh my, an English translation _must_ be in the works.
> If not, I might just have to become an hero.



Im I the only one who got this?

XD  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Anyway, I can confirm that it works on the Acekard RPG V4.05, no downgrading or patching required!


----------



## Raylene2K7 (Dec 18, 2007)

It's a typical noob-thing to call R4 and "M3" the same.

R4 = (M3 DS) Simply

like someone said, there is much more than just one flashcard from M3 and the simply and the R4 are the same


----------



## myuusmeow (Dec 18, 2007)

You can hack the R4 firmware to work on an M3 Simply you know...err, don't know.


----------



## GreenBanana (Dec 18, 2007)

QUOTE(myuusmeow @ Dec 18 2007 said:


> You can hack the R4 firmware to work on an M3 Simply you know...err, *don't know*.


BINGU!!!





Also, what is this "HACK"???


----------



## Rurounik99 (Dec 18, 2007)

Here's the R4 1.09 Kernel Download Link:
http://www.r4ds.com/soft/english/English-1.09.rar


----------



## GreenBanana (Dec 18, 2007)

And hyar it is again thyar?
http://www.gbatemp.net/downloads/software/...r4/r4_fw109.rar


----------



## matthewn4444 (Dec 18, 2007)

I have supercard rumble..what settings do you need for this to work?

when I turn it on, i get this black sceen with Japanese letters on it.

Nevermind SOrrry!!


----------



## cupajoe (Dec 19, 2007)

Is there any speculation as to why it's not working? (for the R4)


----------



## Szyslak (Dec 19, 2007)

This game is incredible so far.  Excellent intro, great graphics, good character models, good cutscenes.  I'm loving it.

The battle animations are really cool so far, and I haven't seen any lag during the battles (R4, 1.09, Kingston (J) 1G )

I understand no Japanese and have never played FFIV before, but I can make my way through it okay so far.  Just from playing FFIII on the DS, everything is familiar enough. 

Hopefully there will be some good help topics and translation topics, and I can play this one through!

BTW, I've been auto-battling the whole time I typed this.  Grinders delight!


----------



## incinerator (Dec 19, 2007)

Is the text mostly the same from the previous versions, or is it an all-new script?  If the dialogue carries over then it could be a simple matter to slap together an English translation... except some minor work for the new stuff of course.


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Szyslak @ Dec 19 2007 said:


> This game is incredible so far.Â Excellent intro, great graphics, good character models, good cutscenes.Â I'm loving it.
> 
> The battle animations are really cool so far, and I haven't seen any lag during the battles (R4, 1.09, Kingston (J) 1G )
> 
> ...


no lag in battles eh?
I don't get any lag per say, but the frame rate does drop to around 20fps
do you get any frame drop like that?


----------



## Magus19 (Dec 19, 2007)

I noticed load times before and after battles but no lag in them.(SC MiniSD)


----------



## Szyslak (Dec 19, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Dec 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Szyslak @ Dec 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > This game is incredible so far.Â Excellent intro, great graphics, good character models, good cutscenes.Â I'm loving it.
> ...


I honestly don't see any difference between the battles and the rest of the game.  Nothing that looks like a drop in frame rate.  Everything seems full speed, the background animations look full speed.  I would even guess that the load time for a battle is slightly less than FFIII.

Maybe it's just my untrained eye.  I'll switch everything over to a microSD that I know is slower, and see if it makes any difference.

*Edit*: I switched over to a slower microSD and didn't see any difference.  Looking at it more critically, I guess I can see a little bit of slowdown (on both cards) when the in-battle menus are coming up, and the occasional hitch in the enemy animation.  I'm not sure if that's the kind of slowdown you mean or not.  I guess I'll have to wait for some gameplay videos to confirm.


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 19, 2007)

there isn't much movement in the battles, so it's a little hard to tell
have a look when the one dude spins his sword after a victory, on my R4 the frame rate is so low that it seems to jump (roughly) 90 degrees between frames


----------



## Nero (Dec 19, 2007)

This port looks really good... It's all coming back to me now.. Cecil.. Sid.. Rosa...

I think I'll start the GBA version when Winter Break starts.. I'm still finishing up Chrono Trigger.

SNES Forever. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





~Nero


----------



## Destructobot (Dec 19, 2007)

The battles in the PSX Final Fantasy games ran at a lower frame rate than the rest of the game, which allowed for much more detailed enemies and player characters than could be displayed outside of battle. 

I haven't really looked at the frame rate of this game, but they probably did the same thing here.


----------



## DespizingU (Dec 19, 2007)

I started playing this a while ago on the GBA, but then stopped once I heard this remake was in the works.

I would rather fully playthrough the remake. And yes, it is going to be a long wait for English version. Which sucks so bad.


----------



## reilina (Dec 19, 2007)

hmm... maybe it has some kinda of a hidden language menu like dragon quest IV!!?
not!!

well i hope some hacker can confirm this.


----------



## Elrinth (Dec 19, 2007)

aye indeed the framerate isn't high in battles.. I saw some in-game videos on gametrailers and it was the first thing I noticed and got a little turned off by.
however,  the input seems to run fullspeed so it might not be an issue. the reason could also be that the animation sequences might be not so smooth from the beginning therefore it might look like frame drop. i'm guessing since this is a remake (same as final fantasy 3) alot of quality is being dropped for getting the game out as fast as possible.

nevertheless I finished Final Fantasy 3 on DS and it's definatly the weakest in the series. I mean, balance is nowhere to be seen, damage-spells are useless(as usual), save-points are nowhere in the game. I had far more fun with FF1&2 GBA and FF4 GBA.
I'm definatly going to play through this. (and buy FF3DS so I can be legal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
I'm hoping they'll remake FF5 too as it's one of the games in the FF series I've missed out on too. Once I've found my charger for my PSP I'll finish Cave Story and find the alternate bosses and continue on my FF9 save.

One thing I hate with the early FF. As in FF4 and less, is the fact the player characters are attacking like 10 hits or so and it looks like they are having spasm/epileptic attack. What were they thinking? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Does FF5 also have this spasm-attack? I hope not, as it's the only really old ff I haven't seen much of. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and I have to admit, job-system sucks, I much more prefer the characters having unique abilities only they can use.

I'm up to finishing: FF1&2GBA,FF3DS,FF4GBA,FF6/3SNES,FF7PC
still have a few hours of FF play in my life to keep going


----------



## Lumstar (Dec 19, 2007)

Isn't FF4 the last "traditional" FF where characters learn a specific move at a certain level?


----------



## lachinay (Dec 19, 2007)

Hi guys, you know there's a new R4 kernel that fixes this game, right?


----------



## Zaraf (Dec 19, 2007)

Hmmm....after updating my M3 firmware, my old save file for Final Fantasy 4 isn't working anymore.  Anyone know how to make it work?  When I try to load the game, it gives some kind of error.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 19, 2007)

Is this one of the ones that wasn't released for the SNES in the US?


----------



## raulpica (Dec 19, 2007)

QUOTE(TrolleyDave @ Dec 19 2007 said:


> Is this one of the ones that wasn't released for the SNES in the US?


No, this was released on the SNES in the US with the name of Final Fantasy II.


----------



## MAIcrosoft (Dec 19, 2007)

oh yes, talking of the past. remember the ugly US FF1 boxart? Xp


----------



## megabug7 (Dec 19, 2007)

QUOTE(theclaw @ Dec 19 2007 said:


> Isn't FF4 the last "traditional" FF where characters learn a specific move at a certain level?



I'm not sure if it applied to all characters - some would learn moves and/or magic



Rosa

Fight
Aim
-White Magic
-Pray-
Item

Ect.


----------



## Raganook (Dec 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Elrinth @ Dec 19 2007 said:


> aye indeed the framerate isn't high in battles.. I saw some in-game videos on gametrailers and it was the first thing I noticed and got a little turned off by.
> however,Â the input seems to run fullspeed so it might not be an issue. the reason could also be that the animation sequences might be not so smooth from the beginning therefore it might look like frame drop. i'm guessing since this is a remake (same as final fantasy 3) alot of quality is being dropped for getting the game out as fast as possible.
> 
> nevertheless I finished Final Fantasy 3 on DS and it's definatly the weakest in the series. I mean, balance is nowhere to be seen, damage-spells are useless(as usual), save-points are nowhere in the game. I had far more fun with FF1&2 GBA and FF4 GBA.
> ...



*FFIV doesn't feature multiple hits. Only one character dual-wields. So the quick answer is no. In FFIV Advance, *one* character gets a secret ability that allows him to use a certain move twice. 

*FFV also doesn't have "spasm-attack"
*There are no jobs in FFIV


----------



## BannedEpisode (Dec 20, 2007)

Man I can't wait for the English version. It's gonna rock.


----------



## Citric (Dec 20, 2007)

QUOTE(theclaw @ Dec 19 2007 said:


> Isn't FF4 the last "traditional" FF where characters learn a specific move at a certain level?


It's not a tradition if it's the only one.  And it's the only FF where moves are dictated solely by levels.  (thank god).

Rosa has nice tits now.  First thing I noticed.


----------



## Red_Dragon_JPN (Dec 20, 2007)

The Box Art sucks imho... the European boxes have always been the best in my eyes for Final Fantasy games, simple and eyecatching............. and look downright sexy.


----------



## shinji257 (Dec 21, 2007)

I went ahead and download this game to see what was coming up.   Wow.  :drool:.  This will be added to my collection when it comes out in the US.  They even got voice acting in there.


----------



## Kenshinn (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi I've been playing on no$gba 2.6, but during the game when i go to the battle menu
the hiragana text gets stuck on my screen and this gets confusing when i go to the items menu because all the items are stuck.  Any methods to fix this?


----------



## GreenBanana (Dec 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Kenshinn @ Dec 27 2007 said:


> Hi I've been playing on no$gba 2.6, but during the game when i go to the battle menu
> the hiragana text gets stuck on my screen and this gets confusing when i go to the items menu because all the items are stuck.Â Any methods to fix this?



Yeah, delete no$gba because it's a piece of garbage that's never accomplished what it's supposed to do.  Instead just play the game on your M3 Simply with v.1.10 or whatever they're up to now, realize that THAT'S what Zeromus is supposed to look like, and then off him with Sylph like I did.  

By the way, to use the "Decant Abilities", you have to go into Key Items.


----------



## Kie (Jan 9, 2008)

There's a FFIV patch on this site for those waiting for the English version. Should be complete soon but it's good enough for now. And if you update the patch it doesn't kill the save file.


----------



## monkey in orbit (Feb 1, 2008)

cant find it, where's the patch?
i've also have been having the same problem with the text getting stuck on my no$gba 2.6 it does it also in the menu screen wich is even worst cuz you end up runing around with a whole bunch of text on screen wich stays till theres some animation.
anyone knows how to fix this?
And PLEASE a direct link for the patch!!


----------

